# What insurance do I need?



## Bigpaddy (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi ppl

I have been doing detailing/ valeting for years, but only the last 6 months I have started up my own company. I have few contracts from companies but I want to expand and I have over me all the time do I need extra cover with insurance? I have at the min a traders policy which lets me drive any vehicle for the purpose of trade ie: valeting, sales, repairs. Which it's value is upto £5000, and I don't know what this would cover! So would I need separate insurance to cover the working on the cars just incase, for example, I burn through the paint on a vehicle? I am after the contract for Lamborghini, we're I have contacts in but I'm not sure on the insurance side of it all! Any answers welcome and thanks for looking. 

Many thanks 
Patrick


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you need to remove your company name as your not a paid supporter 
CoverSure are a sponser on here, and very good by all accounts. give them a call 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=134


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't have any policy for driving the vehicles, once in the unit they don't move under their own power, if needs be I push them about. Saves a fortune.

If I need to move a vehicle on public roads I get a car removal company to move it on a trailer, customer pays anyway.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I don't have any policy for driving the vehicles, once in the unit they don't move under their own power, if needs be I push them about. Saves a fortune.
> 
> If I need to move a vehicle on public roads I get a car removal company to move it on a trailer, customer pays anyway.


Really you push them about???? You must be effing strong then....what about if you have something big in....???

Seems a little bit daft to me as you actually risk damaging the vehicle more by pushing on the panels....plus you are cutting corners on the safety of a customers vehicle....bit daft in my eyes but hey each to their own!

To the OP ring CoverSure and speak to Lloyd he sorted my trade policy out and saved me a fortune on my renewal from Bollingtons.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Bigpaddy, obviously your motor trade policy has a restriction of £5k, also it is likely to exclude performance vehicles, so it won't be any good if you need to move vehicles for your Lamborghini contract.

In all fairness though, the cost of a Motor Trade Road Risks policy with the right limits and cover for Lamborghinis will be very very expensive, perhaps even to the point it will cost more than your contract earnings. So you will probably be best off asking the garage to move their own vehicles and for you not get behind the wheel.

They "may" be able to add to you their own motor trade policy, but this doubtful, as their policy will only cover use for their own business and not yours. Don't just take their word for it that you are covered under their policy, as you probably won't be!

With regard to the Public Liability Insurance, we can arrange cover for you under our scheme. You will need to be looking at the "Gold" or "Platinum" cover to include damage to vehicles whilst you are working upon them. More details here - http://www.valeters-insurance.co.uk/insurance/liability-insurance.php


----------

